# Will plowing asphalt driveways leave marks



## hauland

I have a 72 Bronco with a 6.5 plow and am planning to offer driveway plowing in my neighborhood based on my availability if and when we get any major storms this season.

I have plowed a couple seasons with my Bro-in-Law and will help him out from time to time, mostly in one of his trucks on parking lot and townhome development streets so I really havent paid that close of attention to whether we were scraping/gouging the asphalt. And since it was all community property you didnt get the immediate and personal feedback you might get doing someones driveway.

How do I best avoid damaging the asphalt on peoples driveways. I don't have plow feet but will be putting some on if recommended.

Some of the people in my neighborhood can be pretty picky so I wanna be really aware of what kind of impact the plowing may have on a driveway outside of taking out some grass, lamppost or mailbox.

Thanks, Hauland


----------



## ajslands

Mine dosn't scratch my driveway it scratched my grandpas drive who has an older cement drive.


----------



## OC&D

A lot of marks I've seen have more to do with driveway contour than anything. If the driveway isn't level, or if you approach it from an odd angle, there are always chances to leave marks. Most of the noticeable marks I've seen have been on concrete driveways though, like ajslands was saying.

Bottom line is that there is always a possibility for leaving marks, no matter what plow, what surface, or what operator.


----------



## hauland

Do you guys run plow feet/shoes?


----------



## OC&D

I don't, for two reasons. 1: It makes it nearly impossible to scrap clean, and 2: I have a hinged backdrag blade on my plow which shoes would interfere with.

That said, you would reduce the chances to some degree of leaving marks with shoes on your plow. For plowing gravel, shoes are a good thing....but I don't plow any gravel.


----------



## ajslands

hauland;1110225 said:


> Do you guys run plow feet/shoes?


I don't. I do lots of commercial and it looks better if you don't.


----------



## theplowmeister

Lets see, your going to drag a 700 to 800 Lb of steel down a driveway

Get a rubber or plastic cutting edge.


----------



## hydro_37

dont worry about scrapes and throw the plow shoes in the scrap barrel


----------



## linycctitan

If it is a major concern for you, get a poly edge, then you'll still get good, clean results. The rubber edge won't mark it either, but they do not leave a nice clean surface if its been driven over or frozen. And no shoes.


----------



## ajslands

linycctitan;1110498 said:


> If it is a major concern for you, get a poly edge, then you'll still get good, clean results. The rubber edge won't mark it either, but they do not leave a nice clean surface if its been driven over or frozen. And no shoes.


So basicly you can't backdrag and push it out. And make it look good?


----------



## linycctitan

ajslands;1110527 said:


> So basicly you can't backdrag and push it out. And make it look good?


My experience with a rubber edge gave me mixed feelings. It was great for sloppy, wet storms, basically worked as a big squeege. Do to the softer nature of rubber, it didn't clean very well if the surface was driven over or if there was any ice build up. Others may have different opinions, but these were mine.


----------



## ajslands

I had a buddy who hated it! Mostly because if it was driven over it didn't do anything, but also it shed sometimes when it did so it left a cute little yellow trail right where it had been. Now he uses it as a wheel chock


----------



## OC&D

I'd be lucky to get one snowfall out of a poly edge. Doing driveways might be fine, but lots would tear them up in a heartbeat.


----------



## linycctitan

I agree that poly edges would probably not last too long doing lots, unless your doing parking garages with the membrane surface. Seems he is just looking to do some driveways.


----------



## hauland

Thanks for all the input. Yup just looking to do driveways and maybe mailbox/trash can access in my neighborhood. I have a full time job and an hour commute so I cant commit my services but will offer them ad hoc when we get bigger snows.

Average drive is probably 50 foot up to a two car garage. How does $45. I want to have a threshold and charge more once snow depth is over that. What do you recommend 6", 8", 10" or what?


----------



## theplowmeister

I set up my threshold at 12 originally, lowered it to 8, now thinking about lowering it to 6"


----------



## tjkcreations

I had a rubber edge, It didn't backdrag well but it was nice and quiet!!!


----------



## ajslands

tjkcreations;1111851 said:


> I had a rubber edge, It didn't backdrag well but it was nice and quiet!!!


Does the plow still trip when it is on or does the poly just flex?


----------

